# Anyone else have to sign for their package?



## windwakr (Jun 17, 2010)

I ordered an AK2i 8 days ago, and today the mailman brought it, but I had to sign for it. He also took a picture or something of the package with some sort of device.
It doesn't look like the package had been tampered with or anything.

Is this normal?






EDIT: Is this because I ordered tracking for it? But anyway, wow this is my first Micro SD card, DAMN they're tiny!


----------



## Costello (Jun 17, 2010)

most times yes you have to sign to receive it, that's a proof for the shop that it was indeed delivered.
as for the picture or whatev that's probably related to the parcel bar code, something that will allow the tracking system to update its information saying "parcel has been delivered"


----------



## windwakr (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the reply. Just wanted to be sure they weren't on to me and trying to get proof that I'm importing something I shouldn't be.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 17, 2010)

To confirm costello, I also need to sign packages... almost every time I get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So yeah... it's all true he says and stuff....... Like always


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

Actually - I didn't have to.... 

My Shoptemp delivery SHOULD be signed for (it was shown on the packaging) but it was on my doorstep when I got home...

... Oh & I'm in the UK BTW


----------



## Spy123 (Jun 17, 2010)

so what if you arent home when the mailman comes?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 17, 2010)

I only had to sign for packages (in Michigan) if the Shop asks for a signature of delivery and usually that is only with UPS or FedEx. I've never had to do anything if it came through USPS (most of the little items I order.) It usually goes into my normal mailbox unless it doesn't fit and then it gets set by my door. (I live in a kinda suburban spot with nice lawns so it isn't as problematic I guess like in the cities.)


----------



## murkurie (Jun 17, 2010)

Most chinese places send there mail registered so you have to sign for it. and if your not home they leave a note saying which post office to go and pick it up at. the last 4 things I have ordered from china my mail man has been to lazy to walk to my door, and just leaves the unable to deliver note in my mailbox.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

Spy123 said:
			
		

> so what if you arent home when the mailman comes?


In the UK - Usually 1 of 2 things - they either knock next door & ask the neighbour to sign for it OR they leave a note saying 'there was an attempted delivery' and details of how you can either arrange a new delivery time or go & pick it up from your local depot


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 17, 2010)

I too live in michigan! And yes i have to sign, only when its an international package.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 17, 2010)

Huh, I've never had to sign yet for an international package... How odd.


----------



## Spy123 (Jun 17, 2010)

Does signing have to do with the shipping method u use?

Sry Im new to this.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it depends on your postal system in your area (my best guess) and i tend to use USPS most of the time since the guys on our route just stuff it into our mailbox (on a post across the street) or leave it on our stoop. Never had a problem with the USPS. I've had problems with the UPS guy who will practically never knock or ring the door bell and then leaves a notice stuck to the screen door. Occasionally (when i use FedEx) the FedEx guy does that too.

I actually caught the UPS guy literally walk up to the stoop, stick the notice on the door, and try to get back to his truck and I ran out to the dude cause of his stupidity.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 17, 2010)

I work for FedEx and i can tell you how they do it...
There are 3 types of signatures the pkg can require:
- Indirect signature: You can leave a note with your signature and the pkg can be left there, or also a neighbor can sign for it...
- Direct signature: Anyone in your address can sign for the pkg, but there has to be someone there...
- Adult signature: Same as before, but the person signing has to be 21 or older...
I don't know about others but in the case of FedEx the person/company sending the pkg is the one requesting for a specific type of signature, and yes that's very common...

P.S. I hope i'm not too out of topic with this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------

